# Indexius Maximus... V2.0



## RAdams (Jul 27, 2010)

I got this indexing setup from a super cool IAP member! He made it for himself i think, but for whatever reason, went another direction... 

Well, It was originally mounted on my son in laws 1236 lathe, but when he left and took his lathe, I had to figure out how to mount it to my lathe. It layed in a drawer for a while and after the pool cue blank tutorial that Skiprat posted, I decided to fight my way through the mounting process...


Here is what i came up with:


----------



## RAdams (Jul 27, 2010)

PS. For those that don't feel like counting, There are 24 slots in the sprocket!!!


----------



## RAdams (Jul 27, 2010)

sorry, I had to edit this photo slightly...


----------



## skiprat (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool!!  Can you still mount a chuck to hold the workpiece?

Next step is to clean-up that messy work bench:devil: and make a ramp/ guide for your router. Have fun:biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Jul 27, 2010)

I am glad you found this thread!! I was just gonna come snag the link and send it to you thru PM!!


 I think i can still get a scroll chuck or faceplate on, but i havent tried yet. I do know that it works great with the mandrel and between centers! I will test the chuck and see if i can get enough threads to be comfortable with it and report back to this thread!


First, I gotta get a router... but until then i am trying to figure out a ramp for my dremel!


----------



## soligen (Jul 27, 2010)

Of course - We all will have to speculate on what you blacked out on the pic.  Hmmmmm - maybe a contest??


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 27, 2010)

soligen said:


> Of course - We all will have to speculate on what you blacked out on the pic.  Hmmmmm - maybe a contest??



LOL it will be the quickest contest in IAP history:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Jul 27, 2010)

Why would it be the shortest contest in history?? Did you see the original photo the one minute it was up??? I had a close one there!


----------



## RAdams (Jul 27, 2010)

Well Bummer... I could use a faceplate with the indexing, but not my scroll chuck. It would work except the adapter has part of the threads cleared out so it will seat properly. Those missing threads are what i need to grab the spindle, so it won't work. I wonder if i could find an adapter with all the threads in tact...


----------



## soligen (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok, here is my guess - Ron works in the buf, and you could see his naked reflection as he took the pic.  Careful Ron - Don't get "Something" caught in any machinery :biggrin::biggrin::tongue::tongue:


----------



## soligen (Jul 27, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Well Bummer... I could use a faceplate with the indexing, but not my scroll chuck. It would work except the adapter has part of the threads cleared out so it will seat properly. Those missing threads are what i need to grab the spindle, so it won't work. I wonder if i could find an adapter with all the threads in tact...


 
Could you do with fewer threads on the sprocket?  If it is being sandwiched between the headstock and the chuck all you need is enough to keep it centered on axis.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 27, 2010)

NOPE....... But it is something that i dont really want to be seen on this site! I forgot it was in the shop with me, and that is all i am going t osay about the black spot!


----------



## RAdams (Jul 27, 2010)

soligen said:


> Could you do with fewer threads on the sprocket? If it is being sandwiched between the headstock and the chuck all you need is enough to keep it centered on axis.


 


I am considering trying that, but i dont want to mess up the sprocket. I think i could thin it down quite a bit, but i just dont know if it would be enough.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 27, 2010)

It could be thinned a bit. Only need one thread really for that to hold.


----------



## soligen (Jul 27, 2010)

DO you know someone with a milling machine?  You will want to be sure the 2 faces are parallel so that it diesnt cause the chuck to **** a little when tightened in between.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 27, 2010)

nope.. No milling machine. There is a welding shop in the next town that has a machine shop as well. I am sure they would do it for prolly just a few bucks.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 27, 2010)

Until you have it sorted, there may be other options you can use.
What kind of scroll chuck do you have? Mine (on woodlathe)is a Record and has 24 indents around its circumferance and on it's back plate.

If it doesn't, then how many locking key holes does it have that you may be able to index from? 
Finally, if all else fails, why not rig it so you index from between the jaws?:wink:

I was going to suggest putting the sprocket on the back of the headstock, but then I realised that even if you could, then it would probably be a left hand thread. 

How big is the original hole in the sprocket? Could you remove the nut and thread that hole to match your lathe spindle?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 27, 2010)

The sprocket was bored out to just over 1" to shoulder up on the spindle. You are right, though, on the left handed threads on the back, I believe.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 27, 2010)

Paul in OKC said:


> The sprocket was bored out to just over 1" to shoulder up on the spindle. .


 
I can't believe I even asked that stupid question. :redface: If the hole was small enough to tap, then it wouldn't go over the threads in the first place...DUH!!!!:redface:

I'm just gonna shut up and go for a pint:biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Jul 28, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Until you have it sorted, there may be other options you can use.
> What kind of scroll chuck do you have? Mine (on woodlathe)is a Record and has 24 indents around its circumferance and on it's back plate.
> 
> If it doesn't, then how many locking key holes does it have that you may be able to index from?
> ...


 


I think my best option is to have the bolt milled down some to give me more threads exposed on the spindle. I just don't know if the there will be enough threads exposed to catch inside the adapter on my chuck. 

My chuck is a Nova of some sort... it might be a supernova, it might be a nova2, I'm not really sure. I don't remember where the paperwork is at and it doesnt say on the chuck. It has no indents around the back, and only two holes for tightening, and they are BIG holes for the giant "chuck key" type key. 

I will use this indexing system like it is to do what i can between centers, and with a mandrel, and i will also be looking into having this bolt milled down and hope that works! I really want to use this indexing system because I kinda admire the person that gave it to me, and it is a top notch tool! Just the thought of having 24 (or whatever it is, i dont remember) index slots is amazing! I have some really crazy, intricate patterns planned for some "WW" style resin pours so i really want to get it up and running! I might look into a new adapter for my chuck that hasn't had the threads removed. I sure hope i don't have to buy a new chuck to make it work... that would be a bummer.


I just thought of one possible alternative..... I have some Nova "soft jaws" that i use to drill blanks and stuff like that. They hold the material better than the steel jaws. These jaws are BIG. If i could figure out a way to index the jaws, and drill accurate holes, I could use the jaws as my index. That would also combine two tools into one which is even better! Would that be feasable to do?? IF i could figure out how to mark, and drill them accurately.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 29, 2010)

skiprat said:


> I can't believe I even asked that stupid question. :redface: If the hole was small enough to tap, then it wouldn't go over the threads in the first place...DUH!!!!:redface:
> 
> I'm just gonna shut up and go for a pint:biggrin:



I was going to just tap the sprocket, but because of the shoulder on the spindle I didn't. Other things I have made an indexer from is the face plate that comes with the lathe. Drilled mine on the OD. Could do that on the hand wheel too, I suppose.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 29, 2010)

That is a good idea! I am going to call my local shop and see if that is something they can do for me! Or maybe i should just take the handwheel off and take it to them, so i can show them what i need. Thanks for the genius idea Paul!!


----------

